# Εδώδιμα γυναικεία ονόματα



## Alexandra (Apr 6, 2013)

Έχουμε γυναικεία ονόματα (ή υποκοριστικά) που είναι συγχρόνως και όνομα κάποιου φαγώσιμου; Για παράδειγμα, στα αγγλικά: Peaches, Ginger, Honey, Candy, Olive.

Μου έρχονται στο μυαλό ονόματα λουλουδιών, αλλά αυτό που μ' ενδιαφέρει είναι τα εδώδιμα ονόματα.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2013)

Κερασία
Ήξερα και μια κυρα-Μηλιά, αλλά όπως κατάλαβα έβγαινε από το Αιμιλία. 

Λεμονιά

Αμυγδαλιά

Ζαχαρούλα 

Κανέλλα

Ροδιά


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 6, 2013)

Από αυτή τη λίστα με 883 γυναικεία ονόματα, βρήκα άλλο ένα που θυμίζει εδώδιμο, την Κανέλλα. 

Μήπως θα μπορούσαμε να σκεφτούμε υποκοριστικά, όπως το Honey και το Pumpkin; Αλλά υποκοριστικά που να χρησιμοποιούνται στην Ελλάδα, όχι να είναι μετάφραση από τα αγγλικά;

Τέλος πάντων, το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι ο ήρωας, που κάνει δίαιτα, βγάζει από την τσέπη του μια λίστα και διαβάζει αυτά που έφαγε σήμερα. Μετά διαπιστώνει ότι αυτά τα φαγώσιμα είναι γυναικεία ονόματα, άρα μπέρδεψε τις λίστες.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2013)

Αν είναι γραμμένα με κεφαλαία στις λίστες και δεν τονίζονται παίζουν:
ΛΕΜΟΝΙΑ
ΡΟΔΙΑ
ΚΑΝΕΛΛΑ
ΚΕΡΑΣΙΑ


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 6, 2013)

Στον υπότιτλο δεν μπορώ να βάλω κεφαλαία.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2013)

Φτου! Ε, κάν' τον να παρατονίζει.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2013)

Του στυλ: "Τι έφαγα σήμερα; Λεμόνια, ρόδια, κεράσια, κανέλα... Α, μα αυτά είναι τα ονόματα. Λεμονιά, Ροδιά, Κερασία, Κανέλα.." Κάπως έτσι δεν γίνεται;


----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2013)

Έχω μια θεία Μήλα, όχι Λουντμίλα αλλά Χρυσομήλα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2013)

Α, μην ξεχάσετε τη Νανά. 
Α, Νανά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 6, 2013)

Την Πίτσα, την ξεχάσατε;


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2013)

Δεν τρώγεστε!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 6, 2013)

Ούτε η *Καντιώ *τρώγεται, αλλά τρώγεται το *κάντιο*.


----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2013)

Τα υποκοριστικά γιατί να μη γίνονται δεκτά (η Αιμιλία της Μπέρνης), αφού και στα αγγλικα της λίστας της Αλεξάνδρας είναι υποκοριστικά εκτός από την Peach

ΥΓ Πίτσα, φυσικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 6, 2013)

Εννοείται ότι γίνονται δεκτά τα υποκοριστικά. Ακόμα και φτιαχτά, που δεν προέρχονται από πραγματικό όνομα, σε αντιστοιχία με το Honey. Τι λέτε για το "Λουκουμαδάκι" ή κάτι αντίστοιχο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 6, 2013)

Η Μαρούλα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 6, 2013)

Θυμήθηκα ότι είχα και μια μακρινή θεία Ζαχαρούλα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 6, 2013)

Και Μελίνα, φυσικά!!!


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2013)

Εκείνο το Στέλλα, δεν είναι ακόμα συνώνυμο με τα μακαρόνια;
(Μα έχουμε και το «Φύγε, Στέλλα, κρατάω μαχαίρι!».)


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θυμήθηκα ότι είχα και μια μακρινή θεία Ζαχαρούλα...


Και το Μαρουλάκι (νηπιακό χαϊδευτικό της αδελφής μου)

Εδιτ: Κααααλά, στη Μαρούλα πήγαινε το ποστ. Άλλαντάλλων. :down:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 6, 2013)

Η Μπερκαίτη μετράει;


----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Εννοείται ότι γίνονται δεκτά τα υποκοριστικά. Ακόμα και φτιαχτά, που δεν προέρχονται από πραγματικό όνομα, σε αντιστοιχία με το Honey.



Honey ==> Hannah
Το έχω ακούσει, δεν το βγάζω απο το μυαλό μου.


----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2013)

Πίτσα
Μαρουλάκι
Μήλα
Κανέλα
Λίλα Πάουζε :inno:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 6, 2013)

Her name is Φλώρα, Πάστα Φλώρα...


----------



## StellaP (Apr 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εκείνο το Στέλλα, δεν είναι ακόμα συνώνυμο με τα μακαρόνια;
> (Μα έχουμε και το «Φύγε, Στέλλα, κρατάω μαχαίρι!».)



(Με φώναξε κανείς; Γιατί εγώ δεν τρώγομαι με τίποτε).

Αυτός που μπέρδεψε τη λίστα μου θυμίζει μια φίλη μου που έκανε δίαιτα που της είχε δώσει διαιτολόγος και έπρεπε να φάει 3 φλυτζάνια φακές. Βρασμένες εννοείται. Αλλά εκείνη κατάλαβε άβραστες και 3 φλυτζάνια φακές άβραστες φτιάχνουν μια κατσαρόλα όταν βράσουν. Κι έφαγε η αθεόφοβη μια ολόκληρη κατσαρόλα φακές νομίζοντας ότι κάνει δίαιτα.


----------



## cougr (Apr 13, 2022)

Κανελόριζα 
Street Musicians - Αθήνα


----------

